# App Store : Sélection = page blanche



## ekmickael (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous.

Comme le dit l'intitulé, lorsque je rentre dans la page Sélection de l'App Store, celle-ci demeure blanche et rien ne s'affiche.  

Je suis sur un iPhone 5 qui tourne donc sur iOS 6 et qui fonctionne très bien, j'avais accès à la totalité du store toute la journée, mais depuis la fin d'après-midi, plus possible d'y accéder (du moins la page Sélection + Catégorie). 

Les recherches fonctionnent quant à elles sans problème.

Est-ce un problème récurrent ou qui est propre à mon téléphone ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## fakster (4 Octobre 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis hier après-midi...
Je peux utiliser "recherche" et "mise à jour" mais les pages  "sélection", "classements" et "genius" restent vierges ! 
Je n'y comprends rien puisque je n'ai rien modifié entre temps (changement de paramètres ou upgrade)
J'ai un Iphone 5 64 Gb sous os6 et mon macbook air est sous mountain lion.


----------



## Mister-bean_56 (7 Octobre 2012)

Même problèmes,avec iPhone 5 début d'aprem j'ai télécharger des apps mais avec la page blanche de sélection et dans l'onglet classement, je vois YouTube en premier gratuit et je vois toute cette page et quand je clique sur YouTube page blanche aussi  mais avec recherche j'arrive a télécharger YouTube ! 
Avez vous trouvé une solution ?
Cordialement


----------



## Karolem (13 Octobre 2012)

Même problème de mon côté depuis 48 heures


----------



## NAT972 (14 Octobre 2012)

ekmickael a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Comme le dit l'intitulé, lorsque je rentre dans la page Sélection de l'App Store, celle-ci demeure blanche et rien ne s'affiche.
> 
> ...


 g le même problème depui hier soir impossible d aller sur l App Store g une pas blanche g un iPhone 5


----------



## NAT972 (14 Octobre 2012)

Slt J'aimerais savoir si t'avais trouvé une solution pour ton problème moi j'ai rien trouvé encore Merci cordialement


----------

